# 84-88 5000 engine swap with audi V8! possible?



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

hi! all im trying to find out if an audi V8 engine could be directly bolted on to an 84-88 5000 FWD tranny.
witch audi v8 engine?
what year and model?
thank in advance for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 84-88 5000 engine swap with audi V8! possible? (NFS)*

Directly? No.
Is it possible? yeah... But it isn't gonna happen easily.


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

sup twistedaudi!
thanks for the reply!
so will an adapter plate be nesesary?
have any body out there done this type of engine swap?
i need all the help,links and info i can get, 
thanks again!
later.


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

i read somewhere that the 90-94 audi V8 quattro FWD used the 016 transmission type!
would it be the same 016 FWD side shifter transmission that the 84-88 audi 5000 has?


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (NFS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NFS* »_...90-94 audi V8 quattro FWD ...


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

lol sorry the FWD just sliped in there i meant AWD but it dont realy maters since there are no FWD V8 Quattros. right?








what im thinking is







, are the bell housing the same? to where i can just bolt the audi 5000 FWD 5 speed manual tranny to the V8 audi engine,the engine mated to the 016 5 speed manual tranny v8 quattro. 


_Modified by NFS at 2:48 PM 1-30-2005_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (NFS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NFS* »_lol sorry the FWD just sliped in there i meant AWD but it dont realy maters since there are no FWD V8 Quattros. right?

Right, no Audi V8 fwd, but you can get the A8 with V8 engine in fwd modus.


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks perl ! 
what year A8 is FWD only?
thanks again


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (NFS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NFS* »_thanks perl ! 
what year A8 is FWD only?
thanks again

I'm not sure what years USA got the fwd A8, but it was the 3.7 model only. We got the FWD A8 in all model years here in Europe, in both 2.8 and 3.7 versions


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks for the info perl!
but since i cant find enogh information on the A8 tranny and engine stuff ill continue researching the audi 5000 trannsmission and audi V8 engine, im sure this conbination is going to work as an all most direct bolt on,
thanks again


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
I'm not sure what years USA got the fwd A8, but it was the 3.7 model only. We got the FWD A8 in all model years here in Europe, in both 2.8 and 3.7 versions

I am reasonably certain we got the FWD A8 in the year 199never - 200never. It's kinda like the GT quattro, they exist - North America did not get them. I wish we did, I want a FWD 6 speed tranny to swap into my CGT. 
J.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

There are 3.7 FWD A8's in the US, but I think they were only 1997 and 1998 - discontinued due to lack of interest. NFS, I've got some advice for you. Take the 800+ dollars you were going to spend on the motor alone, take the cost of the conversion, sell your car, and buy a 1990 V8 Quattro straight up. They're only about 2000$ in decent condition. I got my 4.2 for 2,200$, and the V8's are much nicer (albeit heavier) than 5000's.


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

im sorry for not stating this before,but this is for a kit car. in witch im using the type 016 tranny from the 5000 in a midengine setup, i realy want to use the audis V8 v8 engine cus i like the dual overhead cam, the engine looks very up to date, and if i can minimize the use of an adapter plate by using this engine, i think is the best route to go.
but i realy would like confirmation that this setup actualy works, it will keep me from doing the trial and error and wasting well earned money.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

Great - could you explain what you mean by "Kitcar"? There is a guy who swapped a LT1 (Corvette V8) into a 5000 Turbo Quattro, and I could put you into contact with him if you're interested.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

try motorgeek.com to find out more about this - they are well versed with engine transplants.


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

thaks for the link. ill check it out in a minute.
i have see several lt1 on audi 5000 for lambo kits and stuff they are nice!
im tring to build some thing diffrent, and tring to use the least amounts of parts,like adapter plates and anything custom to make it work,
for ease of build, replasement of parts on the long run. i want every thing to be offt he shelf with no mods, so that every one can buil it if they wich.
the kitcar im working on is based on the fiero chassis, but custom body desighn by me and ill build it slowly but surely, as buget allows hehe.
thanks again


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 84-88 5000 engine swap with audi V8! possible? (NFS)*

I'm not quite sure what it is you're looking for exactly, but If your plan is to make an essentially custom Kit car, why are you opposed to using a Turbo 5-cylander motor? 
The 5 cylanders are capable of making incredile power, whether you use the more mild 10VT (Still capable of 400+ horsepower, with EFI) or the 20VT... Can be made in the 1000 Hp. Range. (See Dahlback's GTI) It seems to me that you want to make a kit car on the cheap. You wont find any audi motor, (that's descent) for less then you will a 10VT, and the performance gains (in relation to $$) are much better then the V8's?
Just wondering.


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

@twisted audi 
i dont dislike the 5 cylinder engines!
but im not a fan of them! 
power can be made with most engines to what ever extent of horse power by making enogh mods to them. be it a 4,5,6,8 cylinders .etc... 
i personaly like the V8 engine,they sound difrent,they fill a larger area of the engine bay and most V8 allready make 250+hp without any mods, the v8 is my choice of engine!
im tryingg to keep it an all audi drive line,audi V8 engine and audi transmission! 
i dont what to use adapter plates to mate the engine to the tranny.if i can avoid it and i want to make it as bolt on as posible!
@twisted audi 
i dont understand why you say,that i want to build some thing on the cheap!
whats wrong with the audi V8 engine.
3.6-liter,240-horsepower,aluminum V8 engine with dual overhead camshafts and four valves per cylinder.
or 4.2-liter twin-cam, 276-horsepower V8 engine 
i like those specs right of the bat.
the audi 5000 type 016 has been used in kit cars for a long time to prove they are strong 
and durable,
same thing with the pontiac fiero.




_Modified by NFS at 4:35 PM 2/2/2005_


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (NFS)*

Hey NFS...
Whatever it is you want is fine. If you like the sound and performanceof the V8, more power to you. But I'm telling you right now, that it would without question cost less to make the lighter, 5 cylander motor go as fast as your audi V8 car. (Notice I said AUDI V8 car








If you want a V8, go for it. But you won't find a cheap 4.2 V8 (I dont believe) and in order to get REAL power out of it, you have to go two routes... Into the bottom end, or with forced induction... probably into the bottom end either way, as those motors are iffy on compression for Forced Air. If you have the funds, Itd be great... but If you're willing to spend that much, It seems to me to be worthless to use anything audi... You should be buying yourself an American Crate Motor. Once again, just my opinion. 
To each his own. goodluck.


----------



## mmwc (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (Twistedaudi)*

One thing you'll need is a flywheel. The V8 has a 10 bolt flywheel/flexplate. I just bought a flywheel from 'Ubernugen' (I think, I'd have to do a bit of homework to check for sure). I found him on the Audifans website. He still had 2 flywheels left as of a month or so ago. It's a sweet piece, aluminum from F1denza.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

twisted audi - I disagree on the 20VT vs. V8 issue. Call Dahlback and ask them how much that 1000hp 20V cost, and how often it needs to get rebuilt. Honestly, doing everything right to a 20VT, you will easily spend as much as getting a PT 3.6 and custom twin-turboing it, with all of the plumbing and 034 EFi - maybe even cheaper - and the V8 will no doubt put out more power, last just as short, and be even more unique. Plus, unlike the 20V, the V8 is all aluminum - it weighs a mere 150lbs more than the 20V, generates less heat, gets equal gas milage, and has less polar motion (the V8 doesn't stick out as far as the 5 cylinder past the axle). No doubt, the 20V is a cool engine, but the 32V is cooler (in some ways!)
Carter


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*

Hey Coupe GT. 
Could be your right. I was using Dahlback's I5 asan example of the exemplary performance the 20VT's COULD Produce. Obviously he's not going to be running around with 1000 horsepower. However, many guys, Including javad, have, in my mind, shown that 500 horsepower can be Easily, simply, and rather reliably put out for a rather small sum, in relation to what it'd take to get a V8 to produce those numbers. (Unless I'm wrong, and Imay very well be) 
However, In my mind, to make a 20VT car in the 500-600 range, essentially external bolt-on stuff needs to take place. To get the same numbers from a V8, you Have to go into the bottom end... Am I wrong?
Hence my belief that for real power (eg. 500 - 700 ) the 20VT is undoubtedly the cheapest VAG-inspired method. Over that, serious stuff has to be done to both, so I suppose either way is fine.
Nevertheless, he said that he's not on a real budget, so all the more power to him. I still think its ridiculous starting with a VAG motor, unless he's hoping for the commodity of having such a thing, because other then that, Americans have a hold on Bang-for-the-buck performance... Must be nice to have the capital to buy a big motor like the Audi one, just to say you can get big numbers out of it. I'd be happy with an American V8 and more money in my wallet.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

Sure - a whole crate motor from GM is less than an RS2 turbo for the 20V. 500hp out of a 20V will run you a lot of money - RS2 injectors, turbo, modded ecu, intercooler, exhaust, etc. Figure 15K in parts and labor :-(. Plus, turn the boost up and watch things break on older motors - blow off valves, MAF's, etc. Biggus buckus.


----------

